# ça a/ç'a bien été / c'est bien allé / ça s'est bien passé



## aloulou

Bonjour,
ma question porte sur l'expression " ça va ça a été ? " quand on veut demander à une personne si c'était bien passé ou non.
quel est l'origine de cette expression ? et qu'est ce que ça veut dire au juste ?
Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## itka

"Ça a été" est le passé composé de "ça va ?" et on l'emploie dans les mêmes situations, mais au passé.

_"Ça va, le travail ?" = _est-ce que ton travail se passe bien ?_
"Ça a été, ta journée ?"_ = est-ce que ta journée s'est bien passée ?

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu demandes en disant "Quelle est l'origine de l'expression ?"  
C'est un des sens du verbe "aller" : aller bien, aller mal = se passer bien, se passer mal.


----------



## aloulou

bonsoir, 
va = présent du verbe aller n'est ce pas ?
et le passé composé du verbe aller est "être allé" alors comme ça se fait que "ça a été" soit le passé composé de "ça va".
je retire la question concernant l'origine de l'expression 
Merci pour l'éclaircissement.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Ce fil m'en a rappelé un autre.

J'ajoute *cette page* de la BDL, sur laquelle on précise que « ça a été » peut s'écrire « ç'a été »:


> _Ça peut cependant s'élider devant en ainsi que devant les formes du verbe avoir qui commencent par *a* afin d'éviter l'enchaînement ça *a*, ça avait, ça aura, ça aurait.[
> - Rassure-toi, *ç'a* très bien été (ou *ça a* très bien été)._


Je ferme la parenthèse. Pour revenir à ta question...

_Ça a (bien) été? = Tout a (bien) été?_ est en fait l'équivalent de _c'est bien allé?... _qu'on entend, mais qui ne me semble pas correct. En fait, je n'en suis pas sûre.
Si tu lis l'anglais, *ce fil* et cet *autre fil* te seront peut-être utiles.

À présent pourquoi ce passage du verbe _aller_ au verbe _être_? 

Je n'ai pas la véritable réponse, mais il me semble que lorsqu'on dit « _être allé_ », _aller_ a plutôt le sens de se déplacer, comme dans... _il est allé à l'épicerie_.
Alors que dans d'autres expressions, « _va / aller_ » a l'un ou l'autre de ces sens :





> *Agir, faire*. Il travaille bien, mais il ne va pas vite.
> *Être, se sentir* dans tel ou tel état physique ou psychologique. Je vais très bien depuis que je ne fume plus. Elle va plutôt mal depuis quelques semaines. Comment allez-vous? Comment ça va?
> *Fonctionner* (d’une façon donnée). Les affaires vont de mieux en mieux. Ce stylo va très mal. Cette télévision allait bien.


 Mais bon... je suis consciente que ceci n'explique pas vraiment cela. Attendons les grammairiens.


----------



## itka

> et le passé composé du verbe aller est "être allé" alors comme ça se  fait que "ça a été" soit le passé composé de "ça va".


Oh, désolée ! Je t'ai dit une bêtise.
Bien sûr, ce n'est pas le verbe "aller" mais le verbe "être" qui peut prendre au passé, le sens de "aller".


> [Aux temps  passés, dans le style direct et le langage familier, _être,_ suivi d'un  complément  ou d'un adverbe de lieu, s'emploie comme substitut de _aller_] _TLFI _


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, itka. 

C'est nettement plus clair que ma pauvre tentative... trop longue.  

Je note un peu plus bas, sur la même page du TLFI


> _Fam._ _Ça a été._ Synon. _ça a marché_ (fam.). _Cf. ça va _(fam.). « _Y a pas eu d'alerte, rien. Pour aller, ça _*a été*...


 
J'ai trouvé un fil *Ça va = > passé composé*. La réponse du post #10 me semble bien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette substitution fautive du verbe _aller_ par le verbe _être_ se retrouve dans d'autres sens, notamment _J'ai été chez X_ au lieu de _Je suis allé chez X_…


----------



## Lusios

Je ne pense pas que la substitution puisse être dite fautive, car elle existait déjà entre les deux verbes grecs _eimi_.


----------



## itka

Je ne dirais pas non plus que c'est fautif. C'est du français parlé, familier, peu élégant, mais pas "fautif".


----------



## spellmaster

Bonjour,

j'ai une question qui concerne la forme passée de "est-ce que ça va?". Si je veux demander à quelqu'un si quelque chose c'est bien passée, par exemple un examen, est-ce que je peux dire

"ç'a allé l'examen?"

j'ai trouvé sur internet quelques phrases du type "ça allait?", mais la forme imparfaite n'est pas la bonne dans ce cas là parce que je me réfère à un événement qui s'est produit à un instant bien précis dans le temps. Je vous le demande parce que on utilise souvent un'expression dont le son est "ça allait? oui, ça allait", mais je ne sais pas comment l'écrire.

merci à tous!


----------



## tilt

De manière un peu surprenante, on abandonne le verbe _aller_ pour le verbe _être_ au passé composé.
On dira donc *[Est-ce que] ça a été, l'examen ?* plutôt que *C'est allé, l'examen ?* (car il faudrait de toute façon l'auxiliaire _être _ici).


----------



## licinio

En parlant du passé (situation dans laquelle il serait normal d'utiliser le passé composé), y a-t-il une différence entre:
C'était un bon match ET ça a été un bon match?

Et quoi à propos de "ç'a été"?

Merci.


----------



## Koalazang

L'imparfait est préférable, on considère toujours le match comme bon.
Le  passé composé convient moins bien. Même si tu peux l'entendre de la bouche d'un  francophone.
Pour te donner un exemple dans une meilleure situation : _Marc est décédé, il a été un bon ami pour moi._ (L'imparfait fonctionne aussi très bien.)
_Ç’a été_ n'est qu'une contraction à l'oral de _ça a été_.

Edit: Mille excuses. _Ç’a été _est donc la contraction de _ce a été_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Koalazang said:


> _Ç’a été_ n'est qu'une contraction à l'oral de _ça a été_.


Non, car _ça_ ne s'élide jamais ; c'est l'élision de « _*ce* a été_ » ! Et comme _c_ devant _a_ prend une cédille pour que le son reste [s] et non [k], on écrit _ç'a été_.

Voir également ce fil → ç'a été / ça a été - élision de "ce" et "ça".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je pense que ces deux phrases ont à peu près la même sens, mais il y a sûrement une nuance. Par exemple, si un ami me demande comment s'est passé le jour de Noël, je dirais : « Ça s'est bien passé » mais j'ai un doute. Est-ce qu'on peut également dire : « Ç'a bien été. » Quelle nuance sentez-vous entre les 
deux ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## OLN

La nuance pour moi est que je ne dis pas "ç'a été /ça a été" (avoir été mal ou bien ?) pour dire "ça s'est bien ou mal passé". 

Je trouve que c'est du baragouin familier (très employé par certains serveurs de restaurants), pas du français.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je partage l'avis d'OLN, je dirais _ça c'est bien_ passé ou _ce fut parfait_.

OLN, à mon avis ce n'est pas avoir été mais être allé qu'il faut comprendre, je comprends _ça a été_ comme la version très familière de _c'est allé_. D'ailleurs au présent, le serveur dirait _Tout va bien ?_ et non _Tout est bien_ ?


----------



## OLN

Merci pour l'explication ! Tu vois à quel point c'est du baragouin pour moi : je n'avais même pas compris que ça correspondait au passé simple d'_aller_.  Il était temps.

Il faut dire que j'ai appris à dire _Je suis allé_ et non _J'ai été_ [chez le boulanger, acheter du pain], qui est à mes oreilles plus fautif que familier — c'est dire !
_aller/ se rendre quelque part pour faire qch _*≠ *_être quelque part et faire qch 
_


----------



## Lacuzon

OLN said:


> Il faut dire que j'ai appris à dire _Je suis allé_ et non _J'ai été_ [chez le boulanger, acheter du pain], qui est à mes oreilles plus fautif que familier — c'est dire !



Tout pareil pour moi .


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci OLN et Lacuzon. J'ai bien fait de poser cette question. Je peux rayer cette expression de mon vocabulaire. Il y a quand même quelque chose que je ne comprends tojours pas. _Ça a été _et _C'est allé _sont tous les deux des passés composés et non des passés simples. Est-ce que _c'est allé _est un passé composé de _ça va_​ ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci OLN et Lacuzon. J'ai bien fait de poser cette question. Je peux rayer cette expression de mon vocabulaire. Il y a quand même quelque chose que je ne comprends tojours pas. _Ça a été _et _C'est allé _sont tous les deux des passés composés et non des passés simples. Est-ce que _c'est allé _est un passé composé de _ça va_​ ?


Oui Charlie :

Présent : Je vais, tu vas ,il/ça va (Il va manger à 12h)
Passé composé officiel : Je suis allé, tu es allé, il/c' est allé (Il est allé manger à 12h)
Passé composé controversé : J'ai été, tu as été, il/ça a été (Il a été manger à 12h [à ne pas confondre avec il a été mangé à 12h ])

Le problème vient d'une vieille confusion entre aller et être qui date du latin je crois.

Être est *aujourd’hui *considéré comme incorrect à la place d'aller  aux temps composés (Il a été à la piscine est considéré comme incorrect pour dire il est allé à la piscine) mais est considéré comme littéraire aux temps simples (Il s'en fut rapidement est considéré comme littéraire pour dire il s'en alla rapidement)

Pour être précis, d'autres voient encore une différence entre j'ai été à Rome (j'y suis allé et en suis revenu) et je suis allé à Rome.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je comprends parfaitement maintenant Lacuzon. Alors, je suppose qu'il y aurait certains contextes où il serait possible de dire : « C'est allé. »


----------



## Nicomon

Tu peux rayer « _ç'a bien été _» de ton vocabulaire si tu veux, mais chose certaine, tu seras parfaitement compris si tu le dis au Québec.

Pour moi c'est synonyme de «_ ça s'est bien passé _». Ben oui, je baragouine.

[…]


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai parlé trop vite, Nico. Je vais remettre cette tournure dans mon vocabulaire. Si tu baragouines, je serai très honoré de baragouiner avec toi.


----------



## Nicomon

Au cas où tu n'aies pas cliqué sur le lien que j'ai ajouté en edit... tu remarqueras que ce n'est pas qu'au Québec qu'on baragouine, et que d'autres personnes que les serveurs de restaurant emploient cette tournure famìlière en France.

Je précise que moi aussi, je dis _je suis allé chez_... mais je ne dirais pas « _comment c'est allé ? / c'est bien allé ». _


----------



## Charlie Parker

En fait, Nico, je ne l'avais pas fait. Je viens de lire cet autre fil et je le trouve très utile. Je suis sûr de l'avoir lu auparavant, mais je l'avais oublié. Merci de me l'avoir fait remarquer. Tout est clair.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je confirme ce que dit Nico, cette tournure que je qualifierais plus de très familière que de baragouin est très répandue en France ; et ce, quelle que soit la région.


----------



## jprr

Lacuzon said:


> Le problème vient d'une vieille confusion entre aller et être qui date du latin je crois.
> 
> Être est *aujourd’hui *considéré comme incorrect à la place d'aller  aux temps composés (Il a été à la piscine est considéré comme incorrect pour dire il est allé à la piscine) mais est considéré comme littéraire aux temps simples (Il s'en fut rapidement est considéré comme littéraire pour dire il s'en alla rapidement)
> 
> Pour être précis, d'autres voient encore une différence entre j'ai été à Rome (j'y suis allé et en suis revenu) et je suis allé à Rome.


Je suis d'accord, c'est familier, voire incorrect...
Mais je ne suis pas totalement sûr que ce soit par confusion du "bon peuple" avec "aller", ou "passer"/"se passer" comme c'est le cas dans la question de Charlie.

Il se trouve que le français à la différence de beaucoup d'autres langues latines n'a pas deux verbes être (l'un exprimant l'essence et l'autre l'état) et j'aurais bien tendance à penser que ces formules "incorrectes" sont une façon d'exprimer cette idée d'un état transitoire... même si la nuance n'est pas toujours consciente.
Avoir fait le voyage à Rome est une chose s'y être senti exister pendant une période donnée, une autre.
Simple hypothèse.

PS : D'ailleurs si la question avait porté sur "ça a été bien" au lieu de "ça a bien été" serions nous en train de discuter ?


----------

